# HT Projector Vs Bif Screen Plasma



## bazzaj84 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok Guys,
Heres the issue I have, in the next few months I am going to puchase a new projector/plasma for my theatre room. I keep getting different opions from friends and sales men :-( regarding which way to go with this one. Basically at this stage Im tossing up between a Panasonic PT-AE4000 projectors setup Vs Pasanocis 65" Plasma TH-P65VT30A or TH-P65ST30A (Not sure really what the difference is between these panasonic plasmas). I use my theatre room for the following things, I watch sport, play qiute a lot of games (PS3 & Xbox360) and watch BluRays. Here are the things I want this thread to focus on. Due to the size of the room I have the largest projector screen I can really fit in is 100'.

Basically I want this thread to firstly give me a bit of help in choosing either of my options. I am worries about the following things

1 - Motion Blur - Obviously the larger the screen the bigger an issue this gets. Is it s deal breaker for the projector especially when playing games and watching sport etc or is the plasma just as bad
2 - Picture Quality - Can the projector on a 90 - 100" screen get close to the plasma on this front? 

Thanks for all your help and thoughts, hopefully you guys can make this an easier choice

Brandon


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello Brandon! :wave:

What's the room like? Can you control the ambient lighting? What color are the walls? Are they dark? Remember that is you get a pj you have to get a screen, either diy or commercial, as well. Also keep in mind that the step from a 65" screen to a 100" screen is huge. If you are able to control the lighting and light reflections, there is no reason not to go with a projector/screen setup. :T


----------



## bazzaj84 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi mechman thanks for the quick reply. The room is a dedicated theatre room which can be darkened the walls are daily light coloured though and the room is about 6m x 4m. What are your thought on motion blur during gaming etc on a projector though?? Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have never experienced motion blur on my DLP projectors.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

It's the LCD and LCoS projectors that have motion blur problems.


----------



## bazzaj84 (Nov 23, 2011)

Am I looking at a decent projector if I have no interest in 3d then guys or are there better options out there now?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I know of several people with the AE4000 and all of them are happy with it.


----------



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

I went from a 58" plasma in our theater/multi-purpose room to a projector that throws a 100" image. I built a DIY screen for well under $100. The experience on a 100" screen is far superior. We watch sports and have had people over for big events. I've never noticed motion blur; however, I have not gamed on this set-up. While the picture may not be quite as pristine as the plasma, it is very, very close. Everyone is impressed when the see it. I have an older model 720p Mitsubishi DLP (HC1500).


----------



## therick83 (Mar 29, 2012)

I went for a 70" LED in our media room and love it so far, I have never been a fan of projector setups, too much noise, wiring and, to me, not as good a picture. I could well be wrong but that's been my experience so far and could not be happier with our new tv. Just need a sound system now.


----------



## bazzaj84 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi therick83 what tv did u end u getting. Have u gamed on it at all? Just want to know your thoughts on the unit. I saw sharp have a 70" but have heard mixed reviews regarding sharps? Thank


----------

